
Frugal Carpenter Scrimped and Saved to Give Full Scholarships to 33 Strangers - RickJWagner
https://www.goodnewsnetwork.org/frugal-carpenter-cut-corners-to-give-full-college-scholarships-to-33-strangers/
======
RickJWagner
This guy's life is full of lessons. Amazing.

